# At what height does it become over for men?



## ElloinmorninJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 24, 2021)

5’1 is the shortest a man can be 
Height isn’t that important


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> 5’1 is the shortest a man can be
> Height isn’t that important


Not true


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 24, 2021)

if your below avg height for a woman its truly over

the most basic height requirement a woman will ever have is to just be a bit taller than her, if the avg woman height mogs you than face won't save you


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible



What is the point of this question? Below 5'6 literally required Chad facially with 99% of people don't have


----------



## ElloinmorninJ (Nov 24, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> if your below avg height for a woman its truly over
> 
> the most basic height requirement a woman will ever have is to just be a bit taller than her, if the avg woman height mogs you than face won't save you


Alright I’m already above that so I’m safe ig


----------



## .👽. (Nov 24, 2021)

lowest height can be 170cm, idk how much that is in inch


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 24, 2021)

the only death sentence is the midface height


----------



## one job away (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


Anything above 6‘1 is over tbh


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 24, 2021)

I mean there was a Puerto Rican body builder who was 4'10 and had a prime HTB gf @Lihito


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Nov 24, 2021)

@Digital Hitler


----------



## Bitch (Nov 24, 2021)

Below 5'6 realistically


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


Below 5'9'' is an enormous failo for men

Body proportions will start to look funky


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


Below 5'9 = death​


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

honestly i dont know. im 5'4 with 12 lays and ltr mog most 6ft guys in the forum. theres multiple 5'5 guys in my turbomanlet server who have gfs and laycount mog most this forum. but they do have nice faces and are hung.

i think if you are short, its going to be just as hard for you as ugly or ethnics. but you better have a good face and big dick or it probably is over. idk the absolute cut off though. and it depends on face and dick attached


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

.👽. said:


> lowest height can be 170cm, idk how much that is in inch


'lowest height can be 170cm' im 163cm and i laycount mog you to death


----------



## Primordial (Nov 24, 2021)

it's never over but a disadvantage, you just have to compensate for it in other ways


----------



## fras (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> 'lowest height can be 170cm' im 163cm and i laycount mog you to death


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Nov 24, 2021)

Below 170cm or 5ft7 imo


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Alright I’m already above that so I’m safe ig


below avg for a man is bad aswell tbh, but you can still have a life


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 24, 2021)

In my country being 175-180 is already a massive failo, and below 175 you should really forget about dating or having sex besides hookers.
Fun starts at 185.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> 'lowest height can be 170cm' im 163cm and i laycount mog you to death


yes but u r double my age


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Nov 24, 2021)

Varies really. For whites it’s over at 5’6”, for any other race it’s over at under 5’9” (really 5’10”)


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I mean there was a Puerto Rican body builder who was 4'10 and had a prime HTB gf @Lihito


I posted this guy Like 300 Times already and im gonna do once more





Nichepill autists, nichepill, dont compete with chad where he is best at it. Its Like Vietnamese going full attack on USA without hiding. Play your cards well aspies


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

.👽. said:


> yes but u r double my age


ur 10?


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I mean there was a Puerto Rican body builder who was 4'10 and had a prime HTB gf @Lihito


Thread 'HOW DID THIS MANLET SUCCED?????' https://looksmax.org/threads/how-did-this-manlet-succed.328001/


If this manlet could succed so can you fucking chads. me

ALSO SHE IS BETABUXXING HIS CHILD, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND, HE LITERALY HAS A SECOND MARRIAGE AND A CHILD IN IT JFL AT YOU COPERS

fucking chads


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Varies really. For whites it’s over at 5’6”, for any other race it’s over at under 5’9” (really 5’10”)


Thread 'HOW DID THIS MANLET SUCCED?????' https://looksmax.org/threads/how-did-this-manlet-succed.328001/

Cope its your face thats The problem


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> In my country being 175-180 is already a massive failo, and below 175 you should really forget about dating or having sex besides hookers.
> Fun starts at 185.


Let me guess Netherlands or cucked north


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> honestly i dont know. im 5'4 with 12 lays and ltr mog most 6ft guys in the forum. theres multiple 5'5 guys in my turbomanlet server who have gfs and laycount mog most this forum. but they do have nice faces and are hung.
> 
> i think if you are short, its going to be just as hard for you as ugly or ethnics. but you better have a good face and big dick or it probably is over. idk the absolute cut off though. and it depends on face and dick attached


Let me guess , you have 8x6 dick Like The rest of The forum

This forum is Giga high T


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Thread 'HOW DID THIS MANLET SUCCED?????' https://looksmax.org/threads/how-did-this-manlet-succed.328001/
> 
> 
> If this manlet could succed so can you fucking chads. me
> ...


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Thread 'HOW DID THIS MANLET SUCCED?????' https://looksmax.org/threads/how-did-this-manlet-succed.328001/
> 
> 
> If this manlet could succed so can you fucking chads. me
> ...


Giga lifefuel for 5ft8 manlets like me tbh tbh ngl thanks bro for the lifefuel


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

21YearoldFailed said:


> Giga lifefuel for 5ft8 manlets like me tbh tbh ngl thanks bro for the lifefuel


Always there for The Bros
Im also a manlet so i know The struggle

Your avi is familiar tho


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Thread 'HOW DID THIS MANLET SUCCED?????' https://looksmax.org/threads/how-did-this-manlet-succed.328001/
> 
> 
> If this manlet could succed so can you fucking chads. me
> ...


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Always there for The Bros
> Im also a manlet so i know The struggle
> 
> Your avi is familiar tho


yeah 5ft8 is bad but definitely not over tier still gotta respect that man at fucking 4ft11 he did not give up also his wife is decent looking


----------



## .👽. (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> ur 10?


nah im 33 actually and virgin so not hard to mog me. but u need to show proof that u slay or even show that u r short. show passport nigga


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 24, 2021)

Can people stop making these same fucking threads? Height is cope btw


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 24, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Can people stop making these same fucking threads? Height is cope btw


If you are short you aren't seen as masc


----------



## ElloinmorninJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> honestly i dont know. im 5'4 with 12 lays and ltr mog most 6ft guys in the forum. theres multiple 5'5 guys in my turbomanlet server who have gfs and laycount mog most this forum. but they do have nice faces and are hung.
> 
> i think if you are short, its going to be just as hard for you as ugly or ethnics. but you better have a good face and big dick or it probably is over. idk the absolute cut off though. and it depends on face and dick attached


My doctor said most likely I’ll be in the 5’8-5’9 range I just gotta get ripped


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

.👽. said:


> nah im 33 actually and virgin so not hard to mog me. but u need to show proof that u slay or even show that u r short. show passport nigga


i have to a lot of people on discord


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Let me guess , you have 8x6 dick Like The rest of The forum
> 
> This forum is Giga high T


6.7


----------



## Slob (Nov 24, 2021)

Where I live (Croatia), realistically it's 165cm (5'5") meaning it's OVER over, literally disabled midget tier.
170cm (5'7") is the cutoff for not being reminded everyday how subhuman you are, but it's still over.


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> honestly i dont know. im 5'4 with 12 lays and ltr mog most 6ft guys in the forum. theres multiple 5'5 guys in my turbomanlet server who have gfs and laycount mog most this forum. but they do have nice faces and are hung.
> 
> i think if you are short, its going to be just as hard for you as ugly or ethnics. but you better have a good face and big dick or it probably is over. idk the absolute cut off though. and it depends on face and dick attached


I kinda doubt the quality of the girls is that good dude. No hate, and I'm not usually one to give people a hard time, but at 5'4 I just kinda doubt you're fucking hotties 

@ op, sub 5'10 hurts you a lot, sub 5'8 it takes so so much to overcome the deficit that you're in danger


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 24, 2021)

Below 170 cm. My brother is somewhere between 170-173 cm and he has had two gfs in under a year. My eye level is 170.5 cm and I see guys below that and their height doesn’t look exactly death tier. Probably is for the female mind tho


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I kinda doubt the quality of the girls is that good dude. No hate, and I'm not usually one to give people a hard time, but at 5'4 I just kinda doubt you're fucking hotties
> 
> @ op, sub 5'10 hurts you a lot, sub 5'8 it takes so so much to overcome the deficit that you're in danger


the 2 girls ive dated are a lot above average (even nerds who hated me on discord have admitted that). 1 girl i fucked was a top 1% stacey. the rest average/below average. 1 thick girl and 1 fat ugly girl

didnt even realise how hard the dating market was before coming to this forum


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> the 2 girls ive dated are a lot above average (even nerds who hated me on discord have admitted that). 1 girl i fucked was a top 1% stacey. the rest average/below average. 1 thick girl and 1 fat ugly girl
> 
> didnt even realise how hard the dating market was before coming to this forum


Are you that chubby looking Asian guy I saw a pic of somewhere? I think it was you, but could be mixed up


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 24, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Are you that chubby looking Asian guy I saw a pic of somewhere? I think it was you, but could be mixed up


im white lol. you think an asian guy could have that dating life


----------



## FloridaDude (Nov 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> im white lol. you think an asian guy could have that dating life


Ok, nice. Nope, I didn't think so for a second lmfao. Makes a bit more sense now


----------



## Deleted member 16048 (Nov 24, 2021)

One of my female friends has dated 2 men now who are below 5'7 and didn't have exceptional faces (and she's not ugly imo, 6/10 WITHOUT makeup). She's now thinking she may have a "thing" for short guys. Point being that it's never truly over, but if you want to know when it gets exceptionally difficult, I'd say below 5'9. Below 5'7 is nightmare mode, below 5'5 is dwarfmaxx or death


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 24, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


That is not a very bright question. However tall you are is the answer though.


----------



## Germania (Nov 24, 2021)

Below 5‘6“ it get‘s really really brutal, but if you have problems above 5‘8“ with girls, it’s to 100% not your height.

The problem is, that most guys lie about height a lot. I had a date this evening and the girl asked me how tall i am (this happens nearly never to me btw). I asked her „how tall do i look?“ and she said 185cm (6‘1“), I am 5‘10“  and told her so. She said i look much taller, jfl i don’t   Just the perception of height is completely broken because every guy lies about it. There is a 5‘6“ guy claiming 5‘9“ and you know what? Most belive him…


----------



## .👽. (Nov 24, 2021)

Germania said:


> Below 5‘6“ it get‘s really really brutal, but if you have problems above 5‘8“ with girls, it’s to 100% not your height.
> 
> The problem is, that most guys lie about height a lot. I had a date this evening and the girl asked me how tall i am (this happens nearly never to me btw). I asked her „how tall do i look?“ and she said 185cm (6‘1“), I am 5‘10“  and told her so. She said i look much taller, jfl i don’t  Just the perception of height is completely broken because every guy lies about it. There is a 5‘6“ guy claiming 5‘9“ and you know what? Most belive him…


hmm lifefuel maybe they think the same about dicks. so my tiny 6 incher is seen as 7 inches


----------



## casadebanho (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm 188cm in a country where average height is 174 and all I have got in my entire life was like 5 girls interested in me

Being ugly is truly a fucking curse


----------



## casadebanho (Nov 25, 2021)

If you are 3.5/4 PSL or below there is no height for your face


----------



## TeenAscender (Nov 25, 2021)

ElloinmorninJ said:


> Just wanna know the cutoff (US only) when I say over I don’t mean just difficult I mean impossible


5'8-5'10 its not over but it will be is very very fucking hard
5'11 is meh
6'0-6'2 
6'2+  fresh pussy everywhere (not joking, over 6'2 w good frame and avg face makes u a mogging machine
*5'7 and under its over*


----------



## Deleted member 16129 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> 5'8-5'10 its not over but it will be is very very fucking hard
> 5'11 is meh
> 6'0-6'2
> 6'2+  fresh pussy everywhere (not joking, over 6'2 w good frame and avg face makes u a mogging machine
> *5'7 and under its over*


I think 5'11 is fine to slay but usually girls want dudes that are 6'-6'3 but idk man I've seen manlets pulling a sht ton but they have good faces


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 28, 2021)

5’9 is ideal height. Sylvester stallone was biggest slayer in history of mankind and was 5’9. @ 






@ 




@



@OldVirgin blackpilled me about the ideal height, first i also thought the taller the better. But being tall has disadvantages like you have to bend to kiss girlfriend, knock your head when ceiling is too low, decreased lifespan, getting mogged in mma by “manlets”, people expect you to have big dick but when you havent its over, people making jokes about you saying “how is the wheater there above?”


Etc.


----------

